#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Ik zoek een marokkaanse jongeman die ik ken van vroeger

## Shalita Davincie

Hoi Hoi , Ik ben een verwesterde vrouw van 33 jaar en opzoek naar een marokkaanse jongeman van nu actueel de leeftijd van 26 jaar of 27 jaar en destijds 16 jaar of 17 jaar, destijds rookte hij ( ik weet niet of hij nog steeds rookt) , hij heeft een kleine lichaamsbouw van lengte , met een heel mager tenger postuur en een babyface , en die een pet vaak draagt en een gouden tand vaak draagt uit de stad locatie Zeist in de provincie Utrecht. Hij deelde een ochtendkrant bezorging met zijn wat oudere broer rond circa 2009 juli tot nog wat tijd. Ik hoorde van andere dat hij Bilal heet en toch echter weet ik niet zeker of hij Bilal heet en dus weet ik niet zeker of zijn voornaam en roepnaam Bilal is. Ik weet namelijke niet zeker of diegene die zei dat hij Bilal heet , of die dezelfde Bilal als ik bedoel en van deze betreffende omschrijving.Ik heb er een foto bijgevoegd , wel is het zo dat de jongeman op de foto niet de marokkaanse jongeman is die ik bedoel , alleen hij lijkt wel op hem , ze lijken wel op elkaar.Ik had toen in de tijd van het jaar 2009 een ochtendkrant bezorging en ik was toen een collega van de marokkaanse jongeman die ik beschrijf en zoek van deze betreffende omschrijving en boodschap , na twee maanden was ik weg bij die ochtendkrant bezorging wegens omstandigheden , helaas heb ik geen gegevens van de marokkaanse jongeman die ik zoek en omschrijf van circa 10 jaar en een paar maanden geleden , we hadden wel een klik destijds 2009 juli / augustus 2009 in Zeist binnen het kranten depot garage box ruimte en buiten en ik zou graag weer met hem in contact wensen te komen.Ben jij hem of ken jij de marokkaanse jongeman die ik zoek en schrijf van deze beschrijving en boodschap , dan verneem ik het graag.Bijgevoegde Thumbnails Bijgevoegde Thumbnails

----------

